# Baby Fan and Others - April 1, 2005



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2005Apr01

The darling little ducklings will be transferred to the Wetlands and Wildlife Care Center later today or in the morning .. 

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Awwww...thanks Terry, 


Thanks for posting those prescious pictures. There really aren't too many things "cuter" in life than a baby duck or chicken I know you're in the Quagmire of this "dump em and leave em" season....GOOD LUCK!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Terry,
Baby Fan is so beautiful !  
Daryl


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

You certainly have quite an assortment of cuties there.....and Baby Fan...oh my. What a beautiful, beautiful baby!

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone! I'm definitely suffering from PGS (Proud Grandma Syndrome) when it comes to Baby Fan!

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

HI Terry,

The baby fan is a beauty, and those baby sparrows....wonderful pics. Their beaks look so huge!  

fp


----------

